# Vauxhall Insignia



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm considering a new car, well second hand. 
(Yes, I know, one of "those threads").

I like the look of the SRi VX line Insignias.

Does anyone have one and can tell me about it?, had any problems?, anything that annoys you about it?.
I've driven a low rung Insignia, and without wanting to insult it, compared to a 407 it was like an obese hippo in terms of handling. Although it was quite comfy.
Are the "sportier" ones any better?.
I've read a few online reviews, although to be fair if we all took any notice of those we'd all drive the same cars.



Failing that, can anyone suggest another car to add to my list of, erm 2.
(The Insignia, and a Peugeot 508 GT).
I'm looking for a Saloon or big hatch, although I don't have kids so a coupe wouldn't be out of the question.

I've currently got a 407 GT so ideally I'd like leather (or part), nav, decent stereo, bluetooth phone, f/r parking sensors, want to spend around 10-15k and reasonably sensible miles (up to maybe around 40k ish). Sensible road tax, so not interested in £500 PA cars.

I'll be trading mine in plus cash. Quite open minded about what to look at (and have a rare thing called a sense of humour!), although I like to get the most for my money. So a rep spec Audi A4 won't make the list.

Ta.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

The facelift Insignia looks very good. Particularly in VX Line trim. Most seems to be well equipped too.

What about the Mazda 6? Good looking car as well. Sat in one and thought it was a nice enough car.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Mondeo far better IMO.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Dude you have no taste whatsoever 

I thought the insignia was a horrible and poorly built car, mondeo far better, but why on earth do you want a saloon?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

rf860 said:


> What about the Mazda 6? Good looking car as well. Sat in one and thought it was a nice enough car.


Hadn't thought of that.



ardandy said:


> Mondeo far better IMO.


 I quite like Mondys, just seem a bit plain. The new ones are nice, but are obviously new car money.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jag XF derv?

This is quite a bargain:-

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...m/500/model/xf/radius/1501/usedcars?logcode=p


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

ardandy said:


> Mondeo far better IMO.


I don't know what these are like to drive but my experience as a passenger was that is was very noisy - lots of road noise. This was in a Zetec (non sporty model).


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

How's this? No nav but has leather and heated seats with parking sensors all around. I'm not a huge fan of diesels but not much wrong with this beast!
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...c_class/price-from/500/page/1/usedcars?desc=1

Or perhaps this? I like the seats and wheels on that one 
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...odel/passat_cc/price-from/500/page/1/usedcars

These also look smart
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...del/s60/price-from/500/page/1/usedcars?desc=1


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Dude you have no taste whatsoever
> 
> I thought the insignia was a horrible and poorly built car, mondeo far better, but why on earth do you want a saloon?


Cheeky beast


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

millns84 said:


> Jag XF derv?
> 
> This is quite a bargain:-
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...m/500/model/xf/radius/1501/usedcars?logcode=p


Nice, I assuned id only get a leggy one in my budget.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Rayaan said:


> How's this? No nav but has leather and heated seats with parking sensors all around. I'm not a huge fan of diesels but not much wrong with this beast!
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...c_class/price-from/500/page/1/usedcars?desc=1
> 
> Or perhaps this? I like the seats and wheels on that one
> ...


That Volvo looks interesting, Id have never thought of that.
I like the passat cc too.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I like the look of the 508, so out of those two I lean towards that, or maybe a golf diesel ............


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> I like the look of the 508, so out of those two I lean towards that, or maybe a golf diesel ............


Ive found a black 508 gt at 14k with about 11k miles.
Just need to convince the old drag we need it...


----------



## Dblaik (Apr 1, 2015)

I drive for a living and the Mazda 6 2.2 diesel sport imo is the best choice. The only downside is that they don't come with nav, but have Bose sound system, cruise etc etc. great on fuel and pull well when you put your foot down.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Renault Laguna Coupe?

Or wild card Kia Optima?


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

On a VFM basis the Insignia is truly hard to beat, and I have a massive soft spot for them as a daily transport.

The SRi and VX-Lines do have uprated suspension which really helps dynamics, the Mondeo is just too large and is like a go-kart handling the size of an aircraft carrier and feels like a concert hall inside, where the Insignia feels more compact and shrinks around you.

Insignias fall over with DMF issues and DPF problems if not driven long disytances very regularly (over 15/20 minutes of good dual/motorway) the engines are a bit clattery have some minor EGR issues but nothing to overly worry, and really do appreciate 10K oil changes instead of the 20K the factory inflicts on the engine.

Depending on age of purchase try the 13 on Mazda 6 as it has really turned my head it has the feel and quality of the big German brands and the reliability of japan!

I would never have thought I'd buy a 6, but I just did!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> Renault Laguna Coupe?
> 
> Or wild card Kia Optima?


Strangely enough, i've looked at both on auto trader this morn.
The Laguna is really pretty. My only concern (going back to the reviews) with the optima is refinement and driving dynamics. I know I only drive a humdrum saloon, but they are a decent handling one. Enough for a small amount of fun within the boundaries of the law, obviously.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Octavia vRS diesel?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The Renault Laguna gt line dci 180 would be a nice car, the optima .... I've driven a couple of i40's and they do nothing well, the dash looks a mess, the handling is blurgh the fuel consumption rubbish. To be honest if you wanted to spend 15k I bet you could pick up a brand new insignia or mondeo. I still think the 508 would be nice, I've only only driven a 1.6 estate 508 and quite liked it


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

For a large coupe choice, you'd get a 4 or 5 year old Audi A5 in your 15k budget.

Example.....

Saw this car on Auto Trader's Android App. Thought you might be interested. http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201506044040134


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

My previous car was an insignia, Sri nav with the 160bhp 2.0 Diesel engine. I wouldn't fault the car and it really was comfortable to drive with a fair amount of power considering the size. The must haves for me with the car are, nav, afl xenons and parking sensors with the 160bhp engine. I used to return 53mpg (800 miles to a tank) which was a blessing meaning I had to fill up every 3-4 weeks!


----------



## RhysT21 (Sep 27, 2012)

MY2015 built cars have the new Euro 6 2.0 CDTi 170ps engine which replaces the 2.0 163ps engine, It has more torque, Better fuel consumption and is a bit quieter
The 2015 built cars also get the new front grille which is now Mostly black with one chrome strip along the top, The older grille was all chrome.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

However the newer ones don't come with the multi function wheel next to the arm rest which was a bonus which was replaced with a touch pad which recently has been completely removed and you have to use the touch screen it's self which to me in the worst thing. Sticky finger prints and scratches etc. the wheel was the best IMO you knew where your cursor was and was easy enough for the passenger to manage


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Dblaik said:


> I drive for a living and the Mazda 6 2.2 diesel sport imo is the best choice. The only downside is that they don't come with nav, but have Bose sound system, cruise etc etc. great on fuel and pull well when you put your foot down.


I beg to differ. I also drive for a living and have driven the current shape Mazda 6 in every trim level & know for a fact you can get Nav in it possibly in SE-L spec??


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Insignias are lovely cars to drive, a real cruiser if you can get a comfy position. i came from a zafira so the driving position was always going to be different.

I`ve seen 64 plate diesels on forecourts for £13500. you do get a lot of car for your money.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

bradleymarky said:


> Insignias are lovely cars to drive, a real cruiser if you can get a comfy position. i came from a zafira so the driving position was always going to be different.
> 
> I`ve seen 64 plate diesels on forecourts for £13500. you do get a lot of car for your money.


I agree, especially the electrical chairs you can get it spot on. Mine was a year old with less than 20k on it for £11000 with nav in white. A lot of car with a great return, good value for money


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, I think I may have picked. I test drove a white 508 GT today 
:argie: :argie:
Pretty much sums it up. Felt really solid and well built, picked up it's skirts and ran when I prodded it a bit too.
Although the sums didn't add up today (you never know, they might later in the month if they need a few extra sales to meet targets.)
They had a VX Line Insignia too in bright red, looked really nice. Asked to try that too but it had been sold.
Going to look at another 508 GT either tomorrow or thursday, an Egyptian blue one.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Well, I think I may have picked. I test drove a white 508 GT today
> :argie: :argie:
> Pretty much sums it up. Felt really solid and well built, picked up it's skirts and ran when I prodded it a bit too.
> Although the sums didn't add up today (you never know, they might later in the month if they need a few extra sales to meet targets.)
> ...


So the skirts fell off on it and you still wanted it?  Peugeot build quality I guess


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

So do you think you are sold on the idea of a Peugeot 508 GT then Pug?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Shame about the red vx line. probably one of the best reds ive seen for ages.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> So do you think you are sold on the idea of a Peugeot 508 GT then Pug?


I think so 



bradleymarky said:


> Shame about the red vx line. probably one of the best reds ive seen for ages.


Yeah it was a shame, it was a really good looking motor.



RisingPower said:


> So the skirts fell off on it and you still wanted it?  Peugeot build quality I guess


I hear your skirt falls off sometimes


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> I hear your skirt falls off sometimes


It does, but not when i'm driving and not for you


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

508 is a lovely looking car. Build quality is good on them too. :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

If I could be sure there wouldn't be any DPF issues, I could be tempted to go for a 508 too


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, surprise surprise 
I've bought a 2011 508 GT. Egyptian blue with 19" Style 12 wheels and charcoal leather. 
1 owner, slightly higher miles than I'd have liked at 50k but it's very tidy and the deal was right. Well inside budget.
Pick it up on Monday.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

2.0 Diesel?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> 2.0 Diesel?


They're all 2.2 HDi 6 speed auto.
Unless the newer facelift ones have any other option, but the earlier ones are 2.2.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I would say that you have chosen wisely over the Insignia.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Tricky Red said:


> I would say that you have chosen wisely over the Insignia.


Definetly - I have a insignia would I recommend it? No 
would I recommend Vauxhall or buy another Vauxhall?
Never


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Good choice. :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Chrisr1806 said:


> Good choice. :thumb:


Cheers ****er. It certainly is a good looking car.
They drive nicely too, feel solid and modern.
There is nothing wrong with the 407, it's just starting to feel a bit _old_. It will make someone a very nice car, after all no doubt the garage will retail it.
It's too bloody nice not to!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I worked at a Citroen dealership a few years ago and we were also a Vauxhall Warranty and Service Centre.

The amount of insignias that would come back in and back in and back in was quite frankly incredible, compared to the Corsas and Astras.

I got to drive around in a 508 for a bit and liked it, only had the 1.6 eHDI with the EGR gearbox so was a tad slow but the fit and finish and ride quality was pretty impressive.

I drove an Insignia SRi and it felt very heavy and cumbersome, the 508 felt much lighter whilst being a similar size.

I think you've made the right choice too


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Holy tatties, I've just seen the list price of a new GT :doublesho


----------

